# Uber should drop their SDC program instead of this weak relaunch



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...autious-self-driving-car-launch-idUSKBN1O502L

This time, the cars will not operate at night or in wet weather, and will not exceed speeds of 25 miles per hour, Abboud said. Two employees will sit in the front seats, and the company has no plans to resume picking up passengers in the robot cars, a service Uber launched in 2016.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has to keep their SDC charade going long enough for the upcoming pump-and-dump IPO. They can't possibly call off the SDC charade until then or their pump-and-dump scheme won't come to fruition. My guess is they will drop the SDC nonsense after the IPO.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has to keep their SDC charade going long enough for the upcoming pump-and-dump IPO. They can't possibly call off the SDC charade until then or their pump-and-dump scheme won't come to fruition. My guess is they will drop the SDC nonsense after the IPO.


.....Because Self made billionair investors are easily fooled










You continually folly using the old school smoke stack industry economic principals 
when commenting on P & L, IPO & ROI for the Technology Sector.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .....Because Self made billionair investors are easily fooled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they're easily fooled as much as they don't want to miss out on the next big thing.
They money doesn't hurt them is they lose it. They probably don't care too much about getting it back.

They just want to have their name attached to something successful.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .....Because Self made billionair investors are easily fooled


Apparently they are easily fooled.

*Secretary DeVos, Walmart heirs and other investors reportedly lost over $600 million on Theranos scam*


Several high-profile investors in Theranos lost more than $600 million, the Wall Street Journal reported Friday.
The founders of Walmart and Education Secretary Betsy DeVos were among those to lose more than $100 million.
The start-up's valuation tanked after an investigation by the Journal revealed Theranos was unable to develop the commercially-ready portable blood analyzer it promised investors.

Documents unsealed in a lawsuit brought against Theranos *reveal a number of the high profile investors* *who had a stake in the nearly worthless start-up*: The Waltons, founders of Walmart, with $150 million; Rupert Murdoch, with $125 million; and the DeVos family, including Education Secretary Betsy DeVos, with $100 million. The investments were made between 2013 and 2015, according to the Journal.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Apparently they are easily fooled.
> 
> *Secretary DeVos, Walmart heirs and other investors reportedly lost over $600 million on Theranos scam*
> 
> ...


Seriously, Big loses mean big tax deductions for the wealthy. You're think like an uber driver while commenting on big international multi million & billion dollar investments.

The wealthy always win
While the poor lose


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Seriously, Big loses mean big tax deductions for the wealthy. You're think like an uber driver while commenting on big international multi million & billion dollar investments.
> 
> The wealthy always win
> While the poor lose


You will lose money driving for Uber but don't worry you can deduct your losses, making you rich!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has to keep their SDC charade going long enough for the upcoming pump-and-dump IPO. They can't possibly call off the SDC charade until then or their pump-and-dump scheme won't come to fruition. My guess is they will drop the SDC nonsense after the IPO.


I think they will eventually drop their own SDC program and partner with Waymo IF Waymo does make a true breakthrough in the next five to ten years.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .....Because Self made billionair investors are easily fooled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Madoff

Anybody can be fooled.

That said I don't think Uber can fool the kind of fund managers who would be looking a Uber as an investment. You as a fund manager would have to front your investors and explain why Uber is a sound investment. Uber isn't something sneaking in under the radar that you've stumbled on that might work out.
Ubers prospectus is going to undergo more analysis than the Bible. Nobody will be investing blindly.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's really going be great to see how much the actual public says Uber and Lyft are worth.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's really going be great to see how much the actual public says Uber and Lyft are worth.


I say Uber is worth $10 billion at the most but I expect the public to initially buy in at around $60 billion because of all the hype.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The investors who jump on that IPO?

Yeah they will be the suckers who will pay for all the money uber Pissed down the drain..

After the IPO when the founders disappear there will be massive shakeups when the company is forced to operate at a profit (or at least not a loss)

The ipo will be.... more important than we can possibly imagine.

We won't find out if the business model is even viable until after they start trying to run the company at break even or better..


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The investors who jump on that IPO?
> 
> Yeah they will be the suckers who will pay for all the money uber Pissed down the drain..
> 
> ...



uber continually Lowers Rates & Incentives, Result: drivers still drive with a smile
uber kicks drivers in the nutz
Result: drivers come back for more
drivers destroy, what is often their only asset
most drivers net below minimum wage
newbies still sign up by the thousands

Dude, if i was was a wealthy individual or institutional investor
I would Definitely invest in this genius company

Evaluating Tech companies is Very Different
from Smoke Stack Industries.

Anyway, Didi and Uber have the same international investors and goals.
After IPO both will merge.
Stock will triple in value

Rich folk like new tech companies, especially those that oppress the willing working poor


----------

